# Shipping insurance - can the company make me sign the disclaimer



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has used a British Shipping Company to move their stuff to New Zealand and decided not to take the company insurance but used someone else? I have decided to insure through another company and now PSS (the company I am using) want me to sign a disclaimer stating they are in no way to be held responsible for any damage caused to any of my goods. My insurance company say that I must not sign this document but just state that I accept their BAR Standard Liability. I have stated this to PSS who say they will not ship my goods (they have my money) unless I sign the form - this form isn't given to you until after you have paid. Has anyone had a similar problem and how did you handle it?
Many thanks
Wraggles


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Pretty standard. I used john mason to Australia but same process. Though the disclaimer only related to total loss and mould, mildew and not damage which could have been caused by their negligence. 

Whos the insurer? I got seperate insurance and they never mentioned anything like that.


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Shel

The insurer is Letton Percival in Liverpool. 

PSS stated "Please sign the following statement and return the original of this letter to us.
I confirm that I have declined the standard liability cover offered by PSS International Removals flexible shipment protection, to cover the handling, packing, removal, loading, transport, shipment, unloading and delivery of my household and personal effects from my home in the UK to my new home overseas .
I understand that I cannot hold PSS International Removals and/or its agents responsible for any delay, damage, loss or anything else resulting from the full door to door removal and shipment of my household effects. I accept that all business transacted is subject to the Standard Trading Conditions as printed on the reverse side of the removal acceptance form and I accept that PSS International Removals are only liable under limited liability conditions".
What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

But what do the conditions on the other side say? Probably not as bad as it sounds when you take that into consideration because they would have no business otherwise. 
I used insure your move. Was cheaper.


----------

